# 2020 decorating: Who started already?



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Not I. I got about 4 weeks to go. But in the next week or two, I'll go through the storage bins and start plugging in the lights to see what needs to be replaced if anything.


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

I won't put anything out until right at the end of September, beginning of October. For now I'm buying stuff to add and thinking things out in my head of how I want to set up this year. I run a haunted house through my garage so I will start working on that soon. I have a three bay with one 8' door and a 16' door. I'll move my car into the 8' side and get to work on the bigger side. Sometime in October I will put my car up on the lift to work on the 8' side and the car won't come out again until November after I tear things down. I have a work truck so I can go without it for a while. 

As for the things I do put out a month before Halloween, it will be the cheap stuff that won't hurt my feelings if it gets beat up from weather, stolen (which I don't see as an issue in my neighborhood thankfully), or whatever else could happen. I will wait until Halloween morning to put the good stuff out front. The stuff that is either not cheap, hard to replace, or just awesome stuff I want to surprise people with rather than announce well ahead of time. 

I'm looking forward to this year. I am changing the theme so where people will be expecting the creepy carnival from the last couple years, they are walking into a totally different haunted house this year. Can't wait to make some people poop their pants!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

We started pruning branches & other pre-yard clean up. We like to get this finished before we set up


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> We started pruning branches & other pre-yard clean up. We like to get this finished before we set up


Same here!! Since I collect my lights at night I don't want cut grass/ long wet grass on my shoes.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

we're in the middle of a high heat advisory, so naturally, i started putting out a few things  

I typically start putting out a few things on labor day, so i really wasn't jumping the gun

amk


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I started!!! Still a long way to go, but I had SO much fun playing with my toys this weekend.... Doing a Haunted hollywood theme with 31 nights of movies on my garage this year... Already getting visits from the neighbors, as they anticipate this every year!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Is anyone beginning to decorate indoors yet? Is it too early? I usually start getting antsy to put things out around Labor Day but I try to hold off until the first day of autumn. Over the years I have invested considerable time and money in my Halloween collection and want to enjoy it for as long as possible. 

Is anyone willing to share thoughts on what is an appropriate timeline for indoor decorating?

For multiple reasons I don’t decorate outside until mid October.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't. All my energy, time and money goes into exterior decor.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

There is no "appropriate timeline" cuz its your place  Some people have their Halloween decor out all year. It's all up to you. Myself I wait til the 3rd week of September after my kids birthday. We celebrate her birthday and that kind of kicks off the fall decorating season


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mine is decorated all year around


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> mine is decorated all year around


I love that! Do you leave jack o’ lanterns, ghosts and the like out all year? I edited the poll to include a choice for all year. Thank you!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

PairaDize said:


> I don't. All my energy, time and money goes into exterior decor.


Thank you for that insight. I edited the poll to include an option for your answer.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

I’ll be putting my good props out early courtesy of our new covered front porch. I always wanted a porch, and we got it up between last summer and this year. Having a safe place for my props was part of my motivation (but nobody needs to know that lol).
Last week of September I will move the porch furniture to the backyard and start pulling things out.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Reaper20?? said:


> Thank you for that insight. I edited the poll to include an option for your answer.


Thanks, I voted now, lol.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

I start getting antsy, and begin wandering down to the basement to pull boxes out for inspection around this time of year(the last week of August), but I "usually" hold off until right after Labor Day. It feels like fall after then anyway; at least to us.
I change out almost everything in our great room, which is our central living/walkthru area of the house: the pictures in the picture frames on the tables and the bookcases, the books themselves, the recessed lights in the ceiling, and bulbs in the lamps and all the miscellaneous tchotchkies. (Essentially just the furniture stays put!) 
I don't want to run the risk of me and my family getting "used" to having it all out and taking it for granted, so I figure the full months of September and October are a good 60-some odd days to enjoy the decorations without tiring of them. My friends and neighbors love to come by and see how early I put everything up, so it's a fun event for all!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I usually start making new Halloween purchases in August and when those items arrive I put them on display. Then in early September I start going through the decorations from previous years and decide on what else to set up. By the middle of September I generally have most of the inside looking like full on Halloween.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nothing outside yet, but my son and I took this guy from the 2019 collection out for the first time this past weekend. He was pretty easy to set up with just one adult. 
He is indoors only, and since he's already up and out...... he's probably here to stay for the season  Now we are tasked with finding the perfect window for him to look out of. He's 7' so it needs to be a tall one.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Jennifer_m13 (Sep 1, 2020)

With all of us being stuck at home I’m ready to put up Halloween inside and decorate the outside with generic Fall/pumpkins. It’s still in the 90s where I live so I won’t put out any real pumpkins until the first week of October. That’s when I’ll put out the Halloween decor outside.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I start decorating indoors for fall in late August. Then put some of the fall stuff away for HW in late Sept. Some of the fall stays out with HW stuff.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Sometime in August I normally start putting out the various fall-ish stuff (purple pumpkins are fall, right?) and then September 1st, I'm free to do whatever I like. I don't normally get to go all out until later in September, as I clean before I start my decorating and I hate cleaning so I drag my feet a bit. But yeah, the Halloween wreath would've gone out yesterday had we not had someone coming to fix something and I didn't want to chance it getting broken further.


----------



## hllwnfan (Aug 18, 2009)

Usually I do last week of August but this year is different. I just moved int a new house. So I’m still living out of boxes and also remodeling the kitchen so this year might not be until later September.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

joossa said:


> I start decorating indoors for fall in late August. Then put some of the fall stuff away for HW in late Sept. Some of the fall stays out with HW stuff.





Impy said:


> Sometime in August I normally start putting out the various fall-ish stuff (purple pumpkins are fall, right?) and then September 1st, I'm free to do whatever I like. I don't normally get to go all out until later in September, as I clean before I start my decorating and I hate cleaning so I drag my feet a bit. But yeah, the Halloween wreath would've gone out yesterday had we not had someone coming to fix something and I didn't want to chance it getting broken further.





hllwnfan said:


> Usually I do last week of August but this year is different. I just moved int a new house. So I’m still living out of boxes and also remodeling the kitchen so this year might not be until later September.


Thank you to everyone fot responding. For those who have said August, I edited the poll to include that option for an answer.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Sep 1, 2020)

Indoors has begun. Outdoors around mid-September . Can't wait!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> Yep


I love your vintage Halloween collection! I would keep that up all year.
After reading these posts I think I am going to start putting up some of my collection this afternoon.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I do mid sept. I start outside last week of sept I’m a one woman show so I start early but nothing starts till everything is up.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

This stays up year round along with haunted mansion table lamp and Hocus pocus table light. And my bed room is edger Allen Poe quilt and pumpkins on my dresser all year long.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I love your vintage Halloween collection! I would keep that up all year.
> After reading these posts I think I am going to start putting up some of my collection this afternoon.


Thank you. Can't wait to see pictures of your collection


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Anything new, except for a couple of big boxes, is out but lots of fall cleaning to do as I have a 1/2 acre that gets away from me if I'm not out every day possible. Favorite time of year but sucks that inside has been neglected all summer & is always a chore. End up not working on props/decor that are in my head & usually run out of time. Body getting too old but mind is like a youngster.


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't decorate indoors, but I did just buy another plant










The green one is a present for someone


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Due to a Gothic vibe complete with skulls, reapers and what not, my house could be considered, at least by the more traditional, to be decorated all year. However, I have do put out a lot of decidedly Halloween items starting in early September. I find that if I leave Halloween out all year that it becomes too ordinary and I love the thrill of it always having that seasonal, Halloween punch for me. I don't want to take it for granted so limit the time that it is on display. This way, every year I get excited about the season and all the treasures that retain their mystery. It gives me something to look forward to. 

I have decided though that I need to go through boxes in July before I get antsy and start ordering new items, LOL! It would save me a lot of money.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

I have several pieces that stay out year round and even get incorporated into other holiday seasons. My son is already planning on making a Santa hat for my Headless Horseman, we have a porch gargoyle, I have framed dark art hung year round, etc. So, there is always a level of gothic/Halloween in our house. I do, however, start to add to it in August as I find things out in the stores or online. Then on October 1st I get out the storage boxes and go all out indoors and out.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm with some of you guys, I won't start until beginning/middle of October due to weather and possible vandals, though vandalism has never been a problem.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer (Mar 8, 2012)

Who’s started decorating their inside?

Here’s some of mine.


----------



## tragicmonsters (Aug 12, 2018)

We were anxious to get started! Our indoor decorations came out last weekend!


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't do a lot of decorating indoors, as I like to focus on the exterior. However, by late August I have a small blow mold and pumpkin candle ready to light once Labor Day arrives!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

ozaz said:


> I don't decorate indoors, but I did just buy another plant
> 
> View attachment 736051
> 
> ...


these are AMAZING.
where did you get them? (or did you make them?) they are so cool!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

X-Pired said:


> Due to a Gothic vibe complete with skulls, reapers and what not, my house could be considered, at least by the more traditional, to be decorated all year.


i am already in love.
if you feel comfy with it, i would love to see some photos of your decor. ❤❤❤❤


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i kind of have parts of the house decorated all year, as i have a skull collection and various halloween-ish decor about the place. this is just in my office.


----------



## PatBo (Jul 19, 2020)

Labfreak7 said:


> Ok, so we all have seen “that house” that is set up or starts to set up for halloween in the summer or early fall. How many of us have already started putting together their yard haunt? Feel free to post pics of your progress.


My city asked me not to set up until Oct 31st. I'm fine with that, I don't want my had work to disappear. It'll come down that night also.


----------



## DearOLDDad (Oct 12, 2019)

I've started... a piece at a time. Since the kids in the neighborhood love my place, I wanted to get a little head start not knowing what TOT will be. Plus we've got some other things going on that make me budget my time. Anyhow, I've made a little contest for the kiddos to try and guess my themes and to keep track of what's going out. I posted this on my community FB page:


----------



## Rottlover (Aug 29, 2019)

I am wanting to start dragging stuff out this weekend! But I’m still trying to come up with a thyme!! I’m having a very hard time coming up with a new thyme for this year!! After 20+ years of decorating, hard to come up with new thyme! And I cannot bring myself to do the same thing 2 years in a row!


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I need to start early as I do it all by myself....lugging those plastic bins is a pain and I must have 60+ not counting the Lemax/Dept 56 lay out ( I have failed to put the houses up the last two year as I have run out of steam). I’m 70 now so my upper body strength isn’t what it once was. I only do indoor as I just don’t have the space to store anything more. I have a lot of people viewing my Halloween decor every year....it’s like a month long open house!
This year may be different given the current pandemic issues and I will take a general head count to see who would be willing to come this year...if there are too many that are reluctant I may pass at a whole house job.


----------



## PatBo (Jul 19, 2020)

Rottlover said:


> I am wanting to start dragging stuff out this weekend! But I’m still trying to come up with a thyme!! I’m having a very hard time coming up with a new thyme for this year!! After 20+ years of decorating, hard to come up with new thyme! And I cannot bring myself to do the same thing 2 years in a row!


Retro or classic seems to be big this year.
If you want something twisted, bugs bunny meets hazel the witch gone wrong. Hazel ends up in her cauldron instead of Bugs.
Or how about a updated version of Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein's monster or the mummy or wolfman .
Or a modern version of Canterbury ghost, sleepy hallow or The ghost and Mr Chicken.


----------



## Bloodrook (Sep 3, 2020)

Reaper20?? said:


> Is anyone beginning to decorate indoors yet? Is it too early? I usually start getting antsy to put things out around Labor Day but I try to hold off until the first day of autumn. Over the years I have invested considerable time and money in my Halloween collection and want to enjoy it for as long as possible.
> 
> Is anyone willing to share thoughts on what is an appropriate timeline for indoor decorating?
> 
> For multiple reasons I don’t decorate outside until mid October.


I'm building my fence!


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

yoboseiyo said:


> these are AMAZING.
> where did you get them? (or did you make them?) they are so cool!


I didn't make them, I'm not that talented. From a person on Facebook  in Queensland Australia (I'm in New South Wales Australia)


----------



## Ltol (Sep 23, 2011)

My Haunted Tents is slated to start going up around Sept 10th, aka next week ,, it takes around 39 days to set the entire display lol.. one nice thing about the set up process i go into daily vlog mode and vlog each day im working on the haunt.. if any one is interested in seeing the vlogs look up Ramath Ltol on you tube or youll be able to find it on my Haunted Tents FB page once filming starts..


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

I have some that stay out all year, but I usually start inside the last weekend of August, first weekend of September. Outside I'll start middle of this month. I start early so I can tweak things, move stuff around, buy more if I need it, to get it just right and be able to enjoy it.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I already have my Halloween tree set up inside. I'm not doing much outside this year as I don't know what will happen, so I decided to do the inside. I know it's early but really, what else is there to do?


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I just got the last of my decor and supplies out of the storage unit last weekend. Have been working on touching up the outdoor stuff for 2-3 weeks now. I've got the tubs with the indoor decor sitting in my backroom at home. Will probably break out the Spooky Town collection over the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Mad King Thorn (Aug 7, 2020)

We have not put anything out early in RL yet we are waiting next month to put stuff outside. For the time being.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Inside about a month ago. I'll wait till 10/1 to do outside. Spending all of my free time building props. Really helps me get 10,000 steps a day because I am constantly walking from garage to back storage building, back to garage, inside and up the stairs to the attic, back to the garage and all over the house trying to find all of the things I have stashed away.


----------



## Rocky7 (Dec 9, 2019)

Labfreak7 said:


> I’ll be putting my good props out early courtesy of our new covered front porch. I always wanted a porch, and we got it up between last summer and this year. Having a safe place for my props was part of my motivation (but nobody needs to know that lol).
> Last week of September I will move the porch furniture to the backyard and start pulling things out.


Congratulations on the new porch, you will have a great time with that. I have a different theme for my porch every year, its big enough to get the theme across but not too big to be a challenge. I can also put my more expensive or delicate items out there and not worry about weather or theft. Whatever you put there makes a big impact on the tots, they kind of have to check it all out while they stand there and wait for the candy.Have fun!


----------



## shaynet (Aug 1, 2010)

As I do synchronized music and lights work has been going for months. I am redesigning my tombstone lights this year.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't put up anything yet, but I have just begun the planning for my display this week! Due to COVID-19 and social distancing, I'm adding of short exit path through our middle yard this year, so the trick-or-treaters will walk up to the front door to receive the candy, then exit through the yard path, instead of exiting on the same path they entered from. It's going to be a historic Halloween this year!


----------



## dylaninwv (Oct 29, 2018)

Isnt Oct 1st yet - so starting with the inside - here's piece Number One!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats beautiful!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have started outside decorateing . Now I have not light it up just to see if like where I am at so far


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Walked the dog this morning and saw a few houses with beware signs, cobwebs, fall wreaths, door entry signs/decor. One sign in a yard said "please dont wake the dead they get grumpy" lol. Nice to see some houses already with their decor out.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Outside my bedroom window


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I've started inside in our 'sitting room'...it's MCM so I went with vintage vibe in there. We've started collecting some more 'limited' pieces like the chicken lips and the Charmed confections so those will stay out year round. Tomorrow I plan to start transforming the dining room to 'Dark and Deco' from Joann Fabric--i LOVE this elegant theme.


----------



## MeepleChick (Sep 14, 2020)

I started putting things out in the yard the last week of August! I am not decorating this inside of the house this year since we won’t be having our usual Halloween board game day because of Covid. 🥺☹


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

wow, Meeple. That is great!!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I've started inside in our 'sitting room'...it's MCM so I went with vintage vibe in there. We've started collecting some more 'limited' pieces like the chicken lips and the Charmed confections so those will stay out year round. Tomorrow I plan to start transforming the dining room to 'Dark and Deco' from Joann Fabric--i LOVE this elegant theme.
> View attachment 737350
> View attachment 737351
> View attachment 737352
> View attachment 737353


Your decorating style is fabulous. Where did you find the mid-century style curtains and throw pillows with the pumpkins on them?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Reaper20?? said:


> Your decorating style is fabulous. Where did you find the mid-century style curtains and throw pillows with the pumpkins on them?


thank you. this room makes me so happy. <3

curtains/throw pillows from Society6.com 








Halloween Mid Century Modern Shower Curtain by Kay Cordingly


Buy Halloween Mid Century Modern Shower Curtain by Kay Cordingly. Worldwide shipping available at Society6.com. Just one of millions of high quality products available.




society6.com


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Nothing goes outside until day of Halloween,because I lack a porch .so right now the inside is done,computer room and living room


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Reaper20?? said:


> Is anyone beginning to decorate indoors yet? Is it too early? I usually start getting antsy to put things out around Labor Day but I try to hold off until the first day of autumn. Over the years I have invested considerable time and money in my Halloween collection and want to enjoy it for as long as possible.
> 
> Is anyone willing to share thoughts on what is an appropriate timeline for indoor decorating?
> 
> For multiple reasons I don’t decorate outside until mid October.


The real question should be, “does anyone ever stop decorating inside?” I am fortunate that I married a man who likes my weirdness and helped me build a Halloween Room where I can get my fix all year long!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I've started inside in our 'sitting room'...it's MCM so I went with vintage vibe in there. We've started collecting some more 'limited' pieces like the chicken lips and the Charmed confections so those will stay out year round. Tomorrow I plan to start transforming the dining room to 'Dark and Deco' from Joann Fabric--i LOVE this elegant theme.
> View attachment 737350
> View attachment 737351
> View attachment 737352
> View attachment 737353


That’s gorgeous!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

gcbike said:


> Nothing goes outside until day of Halloween,because I lack a porch .so right now the inside is done,computer room and living room
> View attachment 737381
> View attachment 737382
> View attachment 737383


um...those first two scenes are a big fat fuuuuuuuuuuudge no from me! I'd crap my pants every time i walked into those rooms. Greata job!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> That’s gorgeous!!


thank you so much. that room makes me happy. <3


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> The real question should be, “does anyone ever stop decorating inside?” I am fortunate that I married a man who likes my weirdness and helped me build a Halloween Room where I can get my fix all year long!
> 
> View attachment 737384
> 
> View attachment 737385


mine wasn't onboard in the beginning but he is indulgent with me and now he's one of us. <3


----------



## MeepleChick (Sep 14, 2020)

wickedwillingwench said:


> wow, Meeple. That is great!!


Thank you so much!! 😍
I have more that I am adding and I’m planning on keeping it out for Xmas, too!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

this is so weird....I jumped in and did the sitting room...whang bang, it's done! I'm not ready to move onto the dining room and I just can't. i've never been hesitant about decorating a room. I almost feel like i'm not 'good enough' to attempt the dark and deco in that room. But I guess I'm going in....like...NOW!!!


----------



## anchor (Sep 10, 2020)

I took out some boxes last night to "remember" what I have and will decorate the inside this weekend. I will do the outside around October 1-3.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i put a jack stack on the porch yesterday and the HOA hasn't tacked a note on my door yet. This is our first year here so I'm not sure what's the 'de rigeur' yet.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

wickedwillingwench said:


> thank you. this room makes me so happy. <3
> 
> curtains/throw pillows from Society6.com
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. I really like their site and placed a order.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

added the finishing touch to my sitting room...a mcm Halloween poster over the fireplace.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well we put out the outdoor blow molds today. They're not all plugged in yet but they're out in their usual spots next to the house.

I'm usually an Oct.-1-for-Halloween-stuff-being-out-in-the-yard-&-house kinda gal because I don't want it to become overwhelming & less special for me & the neighbors (we don't have an HOA so no worries there), but this year is so different in so many ways. I'm not working this year, my husband is working from home every day until January at least, the pandemic crap, that I figured why not? 

I'll work on the rest of the house this week maybe because, honestly, it'll take me a good week to clean up the joint to make it less crapped up to up what is basically....welll...more crap!!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Today I got the first part of my indoor display set up, just in time for Talk like a Pirate Day! Truthfully, since every day is TLAPD, I was cheerfully reminded of the significance of the day by my dear and patient wife!
Just a quick pic, as I already loaded a bunch in my recent thread,
In honor of International Talk Like a Pirate Day, I... -








I love seeing everyone's unique and eerily wonderful designs and builds! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

I started the outside today. It will take all month to Halloween to get everything out.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Off to a good start I'd say


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

outs side started


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

oh..em...gee, saki!! that is GORGEOUS. And You've shown me how to stage my witch and her potions on the porch. Thanks.

It really is beautiful all lit up. <3


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh..em...gee, saki!! that is GORGEOUS. And You've shown me how to stage my witch and her potions on the porch. Thanks.
> 
> It really is beautiful all lit up. <3



thank you make sure you post pics i would love to see it


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> outs side started
> View attachment 737912
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely Beautiful! Love how you staged your amazing collection, especially in the large picture window!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kristinms8 said:


> Absolutely Beautiful! Love how you staged your amazing collection, especially in the large picture window!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you 
still adding final touches to it all


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Pumpkins are rolling out of the garden. 
Happy Autumn Equinox
-or- 
For a few friends "Blessed Mabon"


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Kdestra said:


> Pumpkins are rolling out of the garden.
> Happy Autumn Equinox
> -or-
> For a few friends "Blessed Mabon"


Love the witch weather vane!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

We have started about 2 weeks ago with just lights. We try to add something each weekend. Fun projects with the kids. It has brought smiles to many kids and adults alike. Anything to bring some joy during these times.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> outs side started
> 
> View attachment 737917


Looks great! Where did you get the large jack o lantern under the bench?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have had that for 4 or 5 years was a gift


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I put all the fall stuff away this afternoon and started bringing out Halloween. Most of the setups are draft since I haven't taken out all of my stuff from the garage. So, things will likely get redone and shifted around in the next 2 or so weeks. Still need to assemble my animatronics too. And life sized skellies. And set up the string lights and garlands. ...and then work on the outdoor display. So much to do!
I am also realizing how much stuff I actually bought the last 2 months. Good lord.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Upstairs horror literature/manga/comics bookshelf:


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

cleanfreak said:


> I started the outside today. It will take all month to Halloween to get everything out.
> View attachment 737907
> View attachment 737908


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

cleanfreak said:


> I started the outside today. It will take all month to Halloween to get everything out.
> View attachment 737907
> View attachment 737908


Oh boy, I love that gigantic skelly and spider, where did you get them?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

jdubbya said:


> Love the witch weather vane!


Thank you so much. She's very old & no longer spins but she's perfect to me


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

dylaninwv said:


> View attachment 736864
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt Oct 1st yet - so starting with the inside - here's piece Number One!


I have one of those 💖


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Rocky7 said:


> Congratulations on the new porch, you will have a great time with that. I have a different theme for my porch every year, its big enough to get the theme across but not too big to be a challenge. I can also put my more expensive or delicate items out there and not worry about weather or theft. Whatever you put there makes a big impact on the tots, they kind of have to check it all out while they stand there and wait for the candy.Have fun!
> View attachment 736401
> View attachment 736403
> View attachment 736405


That is impressive. I might steal some of those ideas lol.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> outs side started
> View attachment 737912
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! I love it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Inside is done I’ll start on outside tomorrow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A few more updates


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Love your display Saki!

I am taking a few hours every evening to put out more things... Probably going to be the year I decorate the most indoors.


----------



## Skullsandpuppyentrails (Sep 24, 2020)

Labfreak7 said:


> Ok, so we all have seen “that house” that is set up or starts to set up for halloween in the summer or early fall. How many of us have already started putting together their yard haunt? Feel free to post pics of your progress.


I was so excited for Halloween this year we started serting up the first weekend of September. It has brought huge excitement and energy to the neighborhood. My first year really going all out and creating things.


----------



## Skullsandpuppyentrails (Sep 24, 2020)

chain said:


> I won't put anything out until right at the end of September, beginning of October. For now I'm buying stuff to add and thinking things out in my head of how I want to set up this year. I run a haunted house through my garage so I will start working on that soon. I have a three bay with one 8' door and a 16' door. I'll move my car into the 8' side and get to work on the bigger side. Sometime in October I will put my car up on the lift to work on the 8' side and the car won't come out again until November after I tear things down. I have a work truck so I can go without it for a while.
> 
> As for the things I do put out a month before Halloween, it will be the cheap stuff that won't hurt my feelings if it gets beat up from weather, stolen (which I don't see as an issue in my neighborhood thankfully), or whatever else could happen. I will wait until Halloween morning to put the good stuff out front. The stuff that is either not cheap, hard to replace, or just awesome stuff I want to surprise people with rather than announce well ahead of time.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this year. I am changing the theme so where people will be expecting the creepy carnival from the last couple years, they are walking into a totally different haunted house this year. Can't wait to make some people poop their pants!


Hi Chain,

This is my first year doing a haunted garage. Do you have any issues with needing liability waivers?


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

Skullsandpuppyentrails said:


> Hi Chain,
> 
> This is my first year doing a haunted garage. Do you have any issues with needing liability waivers?


I don't think it would be a bad idea but I haven't done anything yet. I have thought about posting up some rules and notices that would hopefully cover me in the off event that something did happen. As of yet though this hasn't happened.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

90% complete on the outside.... still working on the inside but hell yeah we are decorating!


----------



## Terrorsteet (Sep 17, 2018)

Finished everything today. So ready for Halloween


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

chupacabra said:


> Oh boy, I love that gigantic skelly and spider, where did you get them?


Home Depot


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Day one of setup. Used the free backdrops I got from HD last year, as well as the spirit Reaper’s Wharf cardboard props. This is the first layer of decorating on the porch- I have a looong way to go.
And I put out my garage sale find gravedigger.
It’s funny though, a couple of hours of work, and it is barely noticeable.
Wondering if anyone has displayed cardboard props outside under a covering, and how they fared. This is my first time doing this, so fingers crossed that the weather doesn’t destroy it.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Rocky7 said:


> Congratulations on the new porch, you will have a great time with that. I have a different theme for my porch every year, its big enough to get the theme across but not too big to be a challenge. I can also put my more expensive or delicate items out there and not worry about weather or theft. Whatever you put there makes a big impact on the tots, they kind of have to check it all out while they stand there and wait for the candy.Have fun!
> View attachment 736401
> View attachment 736403
> View attachment 736405


Love your porch soooo much! Can I ask where you got the halloween house sign from?


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Day two. I added the black lights, and some other small props. Still haven’t gotten into the bulk of my setup. This is all new to me setting up on the porch. I have 3 long black lights, and it is barely lighting up the area. Any tips on additional lighting would be appreciated.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

^^I ain't walkin up on that creepy porch!!


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

Still in the middle of some prop builds (new fence, mausoleum facade rebuild and castle wall with magic mirror digital puppet). Was hoping to start putting things up this weekend - but forgot I have drill (in the National Guard). I made the command decision - after talking with my wife (LOL) I'm taking the first full week of October off from work (I have enough vacation time) to finish my builds and get things in place. Current plan is to have most everything in place by 11 Oct. We'll see if this plan survives first contact...especially with the weather we get in Montana this time of year. At least giving myself enough time to react before Halloween. Will post pics as I go.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you for your service. My brother was a sergeant in the guard. Can’t wait to see pics when you are done!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Everybody's haunts are looking great! I wish I had a porch to decorate, but we make the best of a patch of ivy! 
I was going to put out the pirate ship today, but It's been steadily raining (for the first time in about a month!). That squall has kept the ghost ship from making port until later this week.
Just about everything else got placed outside last week, and I weatherproofed the clothing that I have the pirates dressed in. We'll see how that fares after today's downpour.
I had one LED spotlight die out on me, so I'll be making an unscheduled purchase for some new one(s) tomorrow on Amazon. I need the backups, apparently, and there's a good price on a set of 4!
Here's the yard so far, called "Selkie Cove". 
There's an ancient graveyard tended by an ol' sea dog; he himself should have been buried years ago, but no one was there to fill up the hole for him, so he just lingers about. 









Two more brethren of the deep are keeping a weather eye for any treasure galleons, ready at the cannon.








The more wretched of the two was subject to frequent keel-hauling, so he's a bit of a gooey mess









This poor ol' sot had been sentenced to the pillory, and they seemed to have forgotten to release him! At least he's got some "friends of the dead forest" to keep him company.









The ghost ship will dock sometime this week after we get dried out around here! 
In the meantime, our scurvy skeleton crew has the indoor revelries going like they're five fathoms deep and still sinking!








My, how that treasure shines!


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Very nicely done!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Edmund K said:


> Everybody's haunts are looking great! I wish I had a porch to decorate, but we make the best of a patch of ivy!
> I was going to put out the pirate ship today, but It's been steadily raining (for the first time in about a month!). That squall has kept the ghost ship from making port until later this week.
> Just about everything else got placed outside last week, and I weatherproofed the clothing that I have the pirates dressed in. We'll see how that fares after today's downpour.
> I had one LED spotlight die out on me, so I'll be making an unscheduled purchase for some new one(s) tomorrow on Amazon. I need the backups, apparently, and there's a good price on a set of 4!
> ...


wow!!! i need to come over for some ale and a look round. this is just amazing. you aren't in FLorida by any chance, are you?


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Looks amazing Edmund K!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally feel the indoor decorating is done. Gonna wait for this heat wave to pass and then start on the outside.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

First let me say that this thread is incredibly inspiring! However, I haven't started decorating yet. BUT, a neighbor down the road has, and that too is incredibly inspiring! 🦇


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Tasty Brains said:


> First let me say that this thread is incredibly inspiring! However, I haven't started decorating yet. BUT, a neighbor down the road has, and that too is incredibly inspiring! 🦇


i keep looking but find no halloween in my neighborhood.


----------



## Jessica.lucania (Sep 4, 2020)

@Edmund 


Edmund K said:


> Everybody's haunts are looking great! I wish I had a porch to decorate, but we make the best of a patch of ivy!
> I was going to put out the pirate ship today, but It's been steadily raining (for the first time in about a month!). That squall has kept the ghost ship from making port until later this week.
> Just about everything else got placed outside last week, and I weatherproofed the clothing that I have the pirates dressed in. We'll see how that fares after today's downpour.
> I had one LED spotlight die out on me, so I'll be making an unscheduled purchase for some new one(s) tomorrow on Amazon. I need the backups, apparently, and there's a good price on a set of 4!
> ...


how did you get your treasure chest loot to be elevated inside the chest? I love that it has dimension!


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Day 3 of decorating. Assembled the Home Depot horse with the accessory set, and my broken werewolf that I bought for $50 two years ago.
Finally got out more lights. As my props come out, I will be adding lights to accent them and the tombstones. So much left to do.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Fantastic so far, Labfreak7! And that porch child looks genuinely creepy in that last shot under the blue light. 🦇


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i keep looking but find no halloween in my neighborhood.


Eh, we're still four weeks out. Once we're into October proper, you'll surely start seeing some. Usually, it's not until about three weeks out that I start seeing much here.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Usually I just decorate my own room but my mom actually wanted me to decorate the rec room since we recently cleared it out of a lot of stuff. So now I have a MUCH larger space to decorate and I'm excited but also intimidated lol. I can finally display all my big blow molds so that's super awesome. I think I want to set up my Halloween village as well...but past that I'm not having a lot of ideas spring to mind.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Jessica.lucania said:


> @Edmund
> 
> 
> how did you get your treasure chest loot to be elevated inside the chest? I love that it has dimension!


Thanks for the compliments! Here's a link to the discussion I created about the treasure chest build-








Pirate treasure chest build/mod


I found this great chest at Goodwill Saturday for only $10! The surface is an embossed laminate, and still in good shape. I also bought a 100-count box of poker chips for $2. I painted them gold, after applying a thin layer of spakling for an aged doubloon appearance. The basic underlayment...




www.halloweenforum.com




I read about the tip here, back in 2017, when I was building the larger treasure chest from a couple of wooden pallets. It's super easy and keeps the weight and materials to a minimum. Hope that helps!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

I wish I were in Florida, Wickedwillingwench! I'm in southwest Ohio. You're welcome anytime you're in town, however!


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

So here is day 3 or 4 progress- losing count and my mind lol. I bought a bunch of Preowned costumes from the thrift store today for my skeletons, and bought a decaying HD skeleton. He is wearing a revolutionary era style costume and riding the skelly horse. Got gladiator costumes and even a ninja for my skelly army. Haven’t put up the big guy yet.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

christina aguilera-that's who! and people are giving her crap over doing it so early.

Boooo! on them. Hisssss!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

"Decorated" the front door


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Iverson Manor is all set (at least until I stumble across "one more thing" that will _have_ to be added!)
















As I look at the lights on the ship, I feel it "needs" something to tone down the blue/purple... I'll be back later!


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Finally! Got around to putting up 12’ skelly. He is massive! Not that easy to put together solo (for me anyway). So I get I him up and hit the button and..... nothing! Eyes don’t light up or at least aren’t visible in the daytime. Bummed. Hard to check the connections without disassembling him. I’ll have to check the batteries, but I’m not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Did the outside yesterday, still have yo finish my office at work, then done.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

About 99% done now. Thanks again to the fellow haunters for the tombstone idea. It is sooo much easier than using stakes.


----------

